# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم نقض جنائى -حديث - براءة فى تزوير محررات رسميه

## هيثم الفقى

*حكم نقض حديث فى التزوير** 
**براءة في تزوير محررات رسميه* *
**باسم الشعب** 
**محكمه النقض** 
**الدائرة**الجنائية الثلاثاء* *
**المؤلفه برئاسه السيد المستشار / سمير أنيس نائب**المحكمه**
**وعضويه السادة المستشارين / عمر بريك وفرحان بطران** 
**وعبد التواب أبو**طالب وفؤاد نبوي نواب رئيس المحكمه**
**وحضور رئيس النيابه العامه لدى محكمه النقض**السيد ياسر جميل** 
**وأمين السر / محمد على محمد** 
**في يوم الثلاثاء 7 من ذي الحجه**سنه 1425 ه الموافق 18 يناير سنه 2005 م** 
**أصدرت الحكم الاتى** 
**فى الطعن المقيد**فى جدول النيابه برقم 47231 لسنه 2003 وبجدول المحكمه برقم47231 لسنه 73 القضائيه** 
**المرفوع من** 
**فوزى السيد على محكوم عليه** 
**ضد** 
**النيابه العامه** 
**الوقائع** 
**اتهمت النيابه العامه الطاعن فى قضيه الجنايه رقم 206888 لسنه 2001**مدينه نصر المقيدة بالجدول الكلى برقم 1340 لسنه 2001 شرق القاهرة انه فى خلال**الأعوام من سنه 1984 حتى 1992 بدائرة القسم مدينه نصر – محافظه القاهرة** 
**أولا**:* *وهو ليس من أرباب الوظائف العمومية اشترك مع مجهول بطريقي الاتفاق والمساعدة فى**تزوير محررات رسميه وهى 1 توكيل خاص رقم 604271 /ب توثيق الزيتون وذلك بجعل واقعه**مصورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحة ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع ذلك المجهول على**استصدار توكيل باستخراج رخصه بناء للعقار (1) بلوك (8) المنطقه السادسه، بمدينه نصر**ونسبه زورا لمالكه السابق شوقى ميخائيل حنين وساعدة بأن أمدة بالبيانات الشخصيه**سالفه الذكر المجهول لينتحلها لدى الموثق المختص ليوقع بالاسم المزور على التوكيل**فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
2-* *رخصه بناء رقم 218 لسنه 1984 حي مدينه نصر وطلب الحصول عليها وذلك بجعل**واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحة ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول على**استصدار رخصه البناء المذكورة باسم على سرى سعد صالح المالك السابق للعقار رقم 1**بلوك 43 المنطقه السادسه مدينه نصر وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة وساعدة بأن أمدة ببياناته**الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على طلب ترخيص العقار والرخصة المذكورة بتوقعين مزورين على**أنف الذكر فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين**بالتحقيقات** 
3-* *طلبات الحصول على ترخيص بناء ( نموذج 184 إسكان ومرافق** )* *للعقارات المبينه بالتحقيقات وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء**وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول على تقديمها بأسماء الملاك السابقين للعقارات**انفه البيان وذلك على خلاف الحقيقه وساعدة بأن أمدة ببياناتهم الشخصيه ليوقع**المجهول على تلك الطلبات بتوقيعات مزورة على أنفى الذكر فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا**الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
4-* *نمازج تعديل رخص البناء** (* *نموذج رقم 2 ) للعقارات المبينه بالتحقيقات وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه**صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول على استخراج نمازج تعديل ترخيص**بناء العقارات انفه البيان بأسماء ط ملاكها السابقين على خلاف الحقيقه وساعدة بأن**أمدة ببياناتهم الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على تلك النماذج بتوقيعات مزورة على أنفى**الذكر فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين**بالتحقيقات** 
5-* *العقود المبرمه مع مرفق**مياة القاهرة الكبرى عن العقارات المبينه**بالتحقيقات وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة**بأن اتفق مع مجهول على التعاقد مع المرفق المذكور منتحلا أسماء الملاك السابقين**للعقارات انفه البيان والتوقيع بصفته وكيلا عنهم وساعدة بان أمدة ببياناتهم الشخصيه**ليوقع المجهول على تلك العقود بتوقيعات مزورة عليهم كوكيل فوقعت الجريمة بناء على**هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
**ثانيا :- اشترك مع**مجهول بطريقي الاتفاق والمساعدة فى إستعمال المحررات المزورة موضوع التهمه السابقه**بان اتفق معه على استعمالها وساعدة بأن أمدة ببيانات الجهه التى تقدم اليها**للاحتجاج بما ورد بها مع علمه بتزويرها فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك**المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات**
**وأحالته إلى محكمه جنايات القاهرة**لمحاكمته طبقا لقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الاحاله** 
**والمحكمه المذكورة قضت حضوريا**فى 15 من يناير سنه 2002 عملا بالمواد40 / ثانيا وثالثا, 41، 211، 212، 213، 214 من**قانون العقوبات مع إعمال المادة 30من القانون ذاته – بمعاقبته بالسجن لمدة ثلاث**سنوات عما اسند اليه ومصادرة المحررات المزورة المضبوطة** 
**فطعن المحكوم عليه فى**هذا الحكم بطريق النقض وقيد بجداولها برقم 11763 لسنه 72 قضائيه ومحكمه النقض قضت**بجلسه 23 من ديسمبر سنه 2002 بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه**وإعادة القضية إلى محكمه جنايات القاهرة لتحكم فيها من جديد دائرة أخرى ومحكمه**الإعادة ( بهيئة مغايرة ) عدلت وصف الاتهام إلى ان المتهم فى الفترة من 15 من يوليه**وسنه 1985 وحتى 28 من ديسمبر سنه 1993 بدائرة قسم مدينه نصر محافظه القاهرة** 
**اولا:- اشترك بطريقي الاتفاق والمساعدة مع أخر مجهول فى تزوير محرررسمى هو**التوكيل الخاص المنسوب صدورة الى شوقى ميخائيل حنين بطريقي الاصطناع بأن اتفق معه**على إعدادة على غرار التوكيلات الصحيحه وضمنه تفويض الشخص انف الذكر له فى اتخاذ**الأعمال والإجراءات المبينه تفصيلا وساعدة بأنه أمدة ببيانات الشخصيه للمذكور**فاصطنع ذلك المجهول التوكيل ووضع عليه توقيعات وأختام مزورة نسبها زورا للموكل انف**الذكر والموظف المختص بالتصديق على التوكيلات الخاصة بمأموريه الشهر العقاري**بالزيتون نسب اليه والى تلك المأموريه التصديق عليه بمحضر التصديق رقم 7809 ج لسنه** 1985* *فى 15 من يوليه سنه 1985 فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة** 
**ثانيا:- وهو ليس من أرباب الوظائف العمومية اشترك بطريقي الاتفاق مع موظفين**مجهولين بحي مدينه نصر على تزوير محررات رسميه وهى طلبات استخراج ترخيص البناء**النموذج 184 إسكان ومرافق وطلبات تعديل تلك التراخيص ( نموذج 2 بناء – تعليه** –* *ترميم ) المقدمه بأسماء كل من احمد محمد أبو زيد والسيد عبد الرازق شرف الدين**وممدوح حسن وهبه ومحمد محمد عبد الفتاح الصواف وأنور محمد شلبي وحربي شحاتة ميخائيل**وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع توقيعات مزورة على تلك الطلبات**نسبها زورا للمذكورين وتقديمها لهم وقبولهم لها باعتبارها مقدمه منهم للتصديق على**ذلك بقصد استعمالها فيما أعدت له وهو استخراج تراخيص الأبناء باسم من زورت**إمضاءاتهم المذكورين وتعديل تلك الرخص وقد وقعت تلك الجريمة بناء على ذلك الاتفاق** 
**ثالثا : - وهو ليس من أرباب الوظائف العمومية اشترك بطريقىالاتفاق والمساعدة مع**موظف عام مجهول بمرفق مياة القاهرة فرع مدينه نصر فى تزوير محررين رسميين هما عقد**ىالتوريد المياة رقما 178302 فى 30 مايو سنه 1990 باسم هيام احمد محمد يونس و187350**فى 10 من يوليه سنه1990 باسم ذكى محمد عثمان مسعود بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه**صحيحه بأن اتفق معه على إصدار هذين العقدين باسمهماباعتبارهما مالكين لقطعتي الأرض**الفضاء رقمي ا5 بلوك 127 بذات المنطقه وانهما تعاقدا مع المرفق على توريد مياة**الشرب لهاتين القطعتين وامدة ببياناتها الشخصيه فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق**وتلك المساعدة** 
**رابعا:- استعمل المحررات المزورة المبينه بالتهمتين الأخيرتين مع**علمه بتزويرها ثم قضت حضوريا فى 30 يونيو سنه 2003 عملا بالمواد 41/1, 211, 212**, 213, 214* *من قانون العقوبات مع إعمال نص المادة 32 من ذات القانون – بمعاقبته**بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات وبمصادرة المحررات المضبوطة بمقتضى المادة 30/1 من قانون**العقوبات** 
**فطعن الأستاذ المحامى الوكيل عن المحكوم**عليه فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض – للمرة الثانيه – فى 30 أغسطس سنه 2003 وقدمت ست**مذكرات بأسباب الطعن 0**
**المحكمه** 
**بعد الإطلاع**على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاة السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعه وبعد**المداوله قانونا س**
**من حيث ان هذة المحكمه قضت بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وحددت جلسه**لنظر الموضوع عملا بنص المادة 45 من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن امام محكمه النقض**الصادر بالقانون رقم 57 لسنه 1959** 
**من حيث ان النيابه العامه اتهمت فوزى السيد**احمد على بأنه فى خلال الفترة من عام 1984 حتى عام 1992 بدائرة قسم مدينه نصر**محافظه القاهرة** 
**اولا: وهو ليس من أرباب الوظائف العموميه اشترك مع مجهول بطريقي**الاتفاق والمساعدة فى تزوير محررات رسميه وهى 1 توكيل خاص رقم 604271 /ب توثيق**الزيتون وذلك بجعل واقعه مصورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن**اتفق مع ذلك المجهول على استصدار توكيل باستخراج رخصه بناء للعقار (1) بلوك (8**)* *المنطقه السادسه، بمدينه نصر ونسبه زورا لمالكه السابق شوقى ميخائيل حنين وساعدة**بأن أمدة بالبيانات الشخصيه لأنف الذكر المجهول لينتحلها لدى الموثق المختص ليوقع**بالاسم المزور على التوكيل فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على**النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
2-* *رخصه بناء رقم 218 لسنه 1984 حي مدينه نصر وطلب**الحصول عليها وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة**بأن اتفق مع مجهول على استصدار رخصه البناء المذكورة باسم على سرى سعد صالح المالك**السابق للعقار رقم 1 بلوك 43 المنطقه السادسه مدينه نصر وذلك على خلاف الحقيقه**وساعدة بأن أمدة ببياناته الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على طلب ترخيص العقار والرخصة**المذكورة بتوقعين مزورين على أنف الذكر فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك**المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
3-* *طلبات الحصول على ترخيص بناء ( نموذج** 184* *إسكان ومرافق ) للعقارات المبينه بالتحقيقات وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة**واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول على تقديمها بأسماء**الملاك السابقين للعقاراتا انفه البيان وذلك على خلاف الحقيقه وساعدة بأن أمدة**ببياناتهم الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على تلك الطلبات بتوقيعات مزورة على أنفى الذكر**فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
4-* *نمازج تعديل رخص البناء ( نموذج رقم 2 ) للعقارات المبينه بالتحقيقات وذلك**بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول**على استخراج نمازج تعديل ترخيص بناء العقارات انفه البيان بأسماء ملاكها السابقين**على خلاف الحقيقه وساعدة بأن أمدة ببياناتهم الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على تلك النماذج**بتوقيعات مزورة على أنفى الذكر فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة**على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
5-* *العقود المبرمه مع مرفق مياة القاهرة الكبرى عن**العقارات المبينه بالتحقيقات وذلك بجعل واقعه مزورة فى صورة واقعه صحيحه ووضع أسماء**وإمضاءات مزورة بأن اتفق مع مجهول على التعاقد مع المرفق المذكور منتحلا أسماء**الملاك السابقين للعقارات انفه البيان والتوقيع بصفته وكيلا عنهم وساعدة بان أمدة**ببياناتهم الشخصيه ليوقع المجهول على تلك العقود بتوقيعات مزورة عليهم كوكيل فوقعت**الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات** 
**ثانيا:- اشترك مع مجهول بطريقي الاتفاق والمساعدة فى إستعمال المحررات المزورة**موضوع التهمه السابقه بان اتفق معه على استعمالها وساعدة بأن أمدة ببيانات الجهه**التى تقدم اليها للاحتجاج بما ورد بها مع علمه بتزويرها فوقعت الجريمة بناء على هذا**الاتفاق وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات**
**وطالبت عقابه بالمواد 30/ 1** 41/1, 211, 212, 213, 214* *من قانون العقوبات**
**وقد ركنت سلطه الاتهام فى إثبات**الاتهامات السالفة الى أقوال الشهود شوقى ميخائيل حنين واحمد محمد أبو زيد والسيد**عبد الرازق شرف الدين وممدوح حسن وهبه ومحمد مصطفى النبي وزكى محمد عثمان بتحقيقات**النيابه العامه وتقرير الإدارة المركذيه لابحاث التزييف والتزوير بمصلحه الطب**الشرعى وإفادة الشهر العقارى وتحريات الرائد علاء الدين جودة بمباحث الاموال ل**العامه وايمن سالم احمد عضو هيئه الرقابه الاداريه** 
**فقد شهد ( شوقى ميخائيل حنين** )* *انه باع قطعه ارض رقم 1 بلوك 812 المنطقه السادسه بمدينه نصر للمتهم بموجب عقد**بيع إبتدائى أصدر له التوكيل رقم 5012 لسنه 1982 رسمي عام توثيق مصر الجديدة فى 9**من أغسطس سنه 1982 يبيح له التسجيل العقد والتصرف فيه – ونفى إصدار التوكيل رقم** 604271* *ب ( رقم 7809 لسنه 1985 توثيق الزيتون وان التوقيع المنسوب اليه على ذلك**التوكيل مزور عليه**.
**كما شهد كل من احمد محمد أبو زيد والسيد عبد الرازق شرف**الدين وممدوح حسن وهبه ومحمد يحي عبد الفتاح الصواف وأنور محمد شلبي وحربي شحاتة**ميخائيل ومحمد مصطفى النبي وزكى محمد عثمان بأنهم باعو ا للمتهم او لاخرين قطع**الاراضى التى يملكونها بعقد بيع عرفى واصدروا لهم توكيلات رسميه تبيح لهم حق التصرف**فى تلك العقارات واتخاذ ‘إجراءات التسجيل ونفى كل منهم تقديمه طلب بإمدادها بالميتة**او توقيعه على مثل تلك الطلبات** 
**واثبت تقرير قسم الابحاث التزييف والتزوير أن**توقيعات الأشخاص المنسوب أليهم التقدم بطلبات التراخيص او إمداد العقارات بالمياة**وكذا التوكيل 604271 ب رقم 7809 لسنه 1985توثيق الزيتون لم يحرروها وان التوقيع على**التوكيل المشار اليه وباقى الاوراق ليست للمتهم** 
**وشهد كلا من ايمن سالم احمد عضو**هيئه الرقابه الاداريه والرائد علاء الدين جودة ان تحرياتهما وان دلت على ان المتهم**هو صاحب المصلحه والمستفيد من تزوير هذة الاوراق الا أنها لم تتوصل الى مرتكب**التزوير فى هذة الاوراق** 
**ومن حيث ان الحاضر مع المتهم طلب القضاء ببراءته**استنادا الى اانتفاء مصلحته فى التزوير التوكيل موضوع التهمه الاولى إذ ان بيدة**توكيل سليم يحمل رقم 5012 لسنه 92 رسمي عام مصر الجديدة من ذات المجني عليه يخوله**جميع الصلاحيات وقدم مذكرة بدفاعه** 
**وحيث ان هذة المحكمه تجد لزاما عليها ان تشير**بداية الى أنها مقيدة بالنظر فى موضوع الاتهامات المعروضة عليها والتي ستقول كلمتها**فيها دون التى قضى فيها بالبراءة فى المحاكمات السابقه وهى التهم الخاصة بالاشتراك**فى تزوير الترخيص رقم 218/1984 وطلب الحصول عليه وكذا عقد توريد المياة رقم 188653** 
**وأخيرا تهمه إستعمال التوكيل موضوع التهمه الاولى إعمالا لمبدأ الايضار طاعن**بطعنه** 
**وحيث انه عن التهمه الاولى والخاصه بتزوير التوكيل رقم 604271 ب رقم 7809**لسنه 1985توثيق الزيتون فأن الاوراق والتحقيقات قد خلت من دليل على اشتراك المتهم**فى تزوير واصطناع ذلك التوكيل واقتصرت أقوال الشاهد الأول على نفى توقيعه على ذلك**التوكيل وانه مزور عليه** 
**واقر بإصدار التوكيل رقم 5012 لسنه 1982 رسمي عام مصر**الجديدة للمتهم ولدى إطلاع المحكمه على التوكيل الأخير تبين انه يحمل رقم 5012 لسنه** 1982* *رسمي عام مصر الجديدة صادر من شوقى ميخائيل حنين للمتهم يخوله فيه التصرف فى**قطعه الأرض رقم (1) بلوك (8) المنطقه السادسه ،،بمدينه نصر بالبيع له وللغير**وإستحراج رخصه البناء واستلام جميع مواد البناء والتعامل مع ادارتى المياة**والكهرباء ومع كافه الجهات الحكوميه والتوقيع على الاوراق والمستندات الخاصه بذلك**وتوكيل الغير فى كل او بعض ما ذكر .....بما تنتفي معه مصلحه المتهم فى تزوير**التوكيل موضوع التهمه الاولى إذ ان بيدة توكيل صحيح وسليم وصادر من الشاهد الأول**يخوله فيه جميع الصلاحيات المنصوص عليها فى المزور. ولا يغير من ذلك ما جاء بتحريات**الشرطه والرقابه الاداريه من ان المتهم هو صاحب المصلحه والمستفيد الوحيد من تزوير**التوكيل فأنه وبفرض صحه ذلك فأن المصلحه لاتكفى لأدانه المتهم إذ من المقرر فى قضاء**المحكمه ان مجرد ى ضبط الورقه المزورة او التمسك بها او وجود مصلحه للمتهم فى**تزويرها لاتكفى مجردة فى ثبوت اسهامه فى تزويرها كفاعل أصلى اوشريك او علمه**بالتزوير ما لم تقم أدله على انه هو الذي أجرى التزوير بنفسه او بواسطة غيرة مادام**ينكر ارتكاب ذلك وخلا تقرير قسم ابحاث التزييف والتزوير من نسبته اليه وكانت**الاوراق قد خلت من دليل يقينى على ان المتهم قد ارتكب التزوير فى التوكيل المشار**اليه ولم ير بالتقرير الفنى المقدم فى هذة الدعوىانه هو الذى ارتكب التزوير وكان**مناط إثبات الاشتراك بطريق الاستنتاج استنادا الى القرائن ان تكون هذة القرائن**منصبه على واقعه التحريض او الاتفاق او المساعدة ولا تتجافى مع المنطق والقانون وهو**ما لأتحمله أوراق الدعوى.كما انه من المقرر ان الأحكام الجنائية يجب ان تبنى على**الجزم واليقين والواقع الذى تثبته الدليل المعتبر ولا تؤسس على الظن والاحتمال**والفروض والاعتبارات المجردة وكان ما ورد بأقوال ضابطي الواقعه وتحرياتهما فهي سياق**الدليل على الاتهام المسند الى المتهم قد أقيم على الظن والاحتمال والفروض**والاعتبارات المجردة فأنها لاتكفى لإثبات ارتكاب المتهم ما اسند اليه بشأن التهمه**الاولى** 
**يضاف الى ما تقدم ان جميع الاوراق والركام والأكوام من المستندات وفقا**لما هو ثابت من التحقيقات سواء ما ضبط منها بمكتب المتهم او بحي مدينه نصر ) ظلت فى**حوزة الرقابه الاداريه والنيابة الاداريه فترة طويلة من الزمن دون تحريزها بمعرفه**النيابة العامه لما نصت عليه المواد 55.56. 57 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بما**يسمح بامتداد يد العبث اليها ودس البعض منها على المتهم بمعرفه آخرين لسبب او لأخر**بما لاتطمئن معه المحكمه ويخالجها الشك فى نسبه تزوير التوكيل المشار اليه للمتهم**وتضحى الاوراق على النحو المتقدم خاليه من دليل قبله مما يتعين معه القضاء ببراءته** 
**وحيث انه عن باقى الاتهامات المسندة الى المتهم وهى التزوير فى د طلبات الترخيص**وتعديلها وتوصيل المياة لبعض العقارات والتى جرى التغيير فيها فى اسم مالك العقار** 
**فلما كان البين من استقراء نصوص الباب السادس عشر من الكتاب الثانى من قانون**العقوبات فى شأن التزوير وان لم يرد تعريفا محددا للمحرر – رسميا كان ام عرفيا** –* *الا انه اشترط صراحه للعقاب على تغيير الحقيقه ان يقع فى محرر وان يكون تغيير**الحقيقه فى بيان مما اعد المحرر لإثباته فالمحرر محل الجريمة جريمة التزوير هو**المحرر الذى يتمتع بقوة الإثبات ويرتب عليه القانون أثرا ولا تكتمل أركانه الا إذا**كان تغيير الحقيقه قد وقع فى بيان اعد المحرر لإثباته** 
**وكان من المقرر انه ليس**كل تغيير للحقيقة فى محرر يعتبر تزويرا. فهو إذ إما تعلق إذا ما كان هذا البيان لا**يعدوا ان يكون خبرا يحتمل الصدق والكذب او كان ضربا من ضروب الدفاع التى يلجأ اليها**الخصوم فهو بهذة المثابه يكون البيان الخاص بمالك العقار فى الطلبات المقدمه لحى** (* *مدينه نصر ) ومرفق مياة القاهرة الكبرى بشأن الحصول على ترخيص بناء او توصيل المياة**لتلك العقارات هو ما تصدق عليه هذة الأوصاف وكان ما نسب الى المتهم الاشتراك فيه** –* *على ما يبين من الاوراق بفرض صحته – قد اقتصر على التغيير فى اسم المالك الحقيقي**لتلك العقارات وكانت هذة الطلبات لم تعد لإثبات ملكيه العقارات فأن بيان مالك**العقار على هذة الصورة ليس من البيانات الجوهريه اللازمه لإصدار الترخيص بالبناء او**الموافقة على توصيل المياة اليها وان صدورها او الموافقة عليها لا يتوقف على صفه او**اسم مقدمها بل يتوقف على توافر الاشتراطات القانونيه والمواصفات الفنيه المتصله**بالعقار ذاته دون مالكه على ما يبين من احكام القانون رقم 106 لسنه 1976 فى شأن**تنظيم وتوجيه اعمال البناء واخصها المادة السادسه منه هذا من ناحيه ومن ناحيه أخرى**فأن هذة الطلبات تكون عرضه للفحص بحيث يتوقف مصيرة على نتيجته ويؤكد ذلك ان المشرع**عندما تطلب توقيع المالك على مثل هذة الطلبات نص على ذلك صراحه فى الفقرة الثانيه**من المادة م الخامسه من ذات القانون سالف الذكر إذ أوجب ان يكون طلب التصريح**بالترخيص بالتصريح فى اعمال الهدم موقعا عليه من المالك او من يمثله قانونا ولم**يتطلب ذلك فى طلب الحصول على الترخيص بالبناء او تعديله وكذلك ما نصت عليه الفقرة**الثانيه من المادة السادسه من ذات القانون والتى جرت على انه فى جميع الأحوال لا**يترتب على الترخيص او تجديدة اى مساس بحقوق ذوى الشأن المتعلقه بهذة الارض** 
**لما**كان ذلك وكان ما نسب الى المتهم من اشتراكه فى تزوير فى طلبات الحصول على الترخيصان**وتعديلها وتوصيل المياة لا يعدو ان يكون من قبيل (الإقرارات الفردية ) بما ينحسر**عنها وصف التزوير وكانت تلك الأفعال لا تندرج تحت اى نص عقابي أخر وتضحى بمنأى عن**التأثيم ومن ثم يتعين القضاء ببراءته عملا بنص المادة 304/1 من قانون الإجراءات**الجنائية وبالتالي براءته من جريمة الاستعمال لها المنسوبه اليه مع مصادرة المحررات**ح المزورة عملا بنص المادة 30/1 من قانون العقوبات** 
**فلهذه الأسباب** 
**حكمت**المحكمه حضوريا ببراءة المتهم عما هو منسوب اليه ومصادرة التوكيل رقم 7809 لسنه** 1985* *توثيق الزيتون موضوع التهمه الاولى** 
**أمين السر                               * *نائب رئيس المحكمه*

----------


## جمال السيد

استاذ هيثم
شكراً على هذا الحكم المفيد جداً

----------

